# Mourir d’une crise d’asthme aiguë



## Chantou1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je ne retrouve pas le post sur la ventoline 

« Luv Resval, l'étoile montante du rap français, est mort à l'âge de 24 ans

Le jeune rappeur français est décédé « des suites d’une grave crise d’asthme »


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Elle peut durer *de quelques minutes à une demi-heure*. Entre deux crises, la respiration revient à la normale. "_Au-delà de 30 minutes, si la crise résiste au traitement "d'urgence" à savoir les bronchodilatateurs type Ventoline® : on parle d'état de mal asthmatique, c'est une urgence_ "

Crise d'asthme sévère : est-ce mortel ?​Cela peut malheureusement se produire. "_On compte environ 1000 décès par an lorsque la crise n'est pas traitée ou résiste au traitement. C'est pour cela qu'*une crise qui s'éternise ou qui ne cède pas aux médicaments est une urgence*et doit faire l'objet d'un appel au 15 et d'une hospitalisation en soins intensifs_",


----------



## MeliMelo (22 Octobre 2022)

Oui et au délà de ça il y a aussi plus de risques de complications lors des maladies telles que grippe/covid par exemple, les comorbidités comme on dit. On peut finir intubée, sous coma artificiel, voire mourir. J'en ai fait les frais.


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

@MeliMelo 

Penser à se faire vacciner contre la grippe et le Covid en ce moment SI + de 6 mois pour le Covid. Je me suis fait vacciner pour les 2 : jeudi pour la grippe et vendredi pour le Covid et ses variants. 

On peut faire les 2 le même jour. 

J’ai préféré les faire séparément et si déjà pas de souci pour le 1er.


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, la dose covid quel que soit l'âge ?


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bah oui il faut qu’il y ait minimum 6 mois la dernière dose. Moi c’était le 1er avril ma dernière dose, donc à ne pas oublier car personne pour nous le rappeler

J’avais pas vu la tête de ton beau toutou ... ça m’a fait rire

Je me suis fait hyper plaisir samedi 2 beaux parkas : un pour la saison automne et printemps et l’autre hiver froid, voir très froid. Ça fait du bien au moral + une belle écharpe qui va avec ... je vais faire du tri dans mes fringues que je ne mets jamais


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Chantou je suis sûre que tu vas trouver quelques belles pièces dans ton tri et les revendre


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Il est marrant Nounoucat ton toutou 🐶😅


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Je confirme qu'on peut mourir d'une crise d'asthme même si ce n'est pas si fréquent.
Je suis asthmatique. 
Je me suis fait soignée car à 15 ans j'avais perdu la moitié de mes capacités respiratoires, je faisais des crises matin et soir plus en cas d'effort. Outre traiter les problèmes allergiques j'ai surtout refusé d’arrêter le sport, il me semblait que ça serait pire si je n’entraînais pas mon corps. Puis petit à petit, contrairement aux recommandations de l'allergologue je tentais de me passer de ventoline, toujours dans l'idée d’entraîner mon corps à gérer. 

A l'époque un cousin par alliance très gravement asthmatique (beaucoup plus que moi) avait cessé le sport par manque d'envie, avait sa ventoline à la main en permanence et j'essayais souvent de l'encourager à reprendre progressivement le sport et à limiter l'utilisation de la ventoline mais il restait sourd à mes conseils. Quelques mois plus tard, il avait à peine 18 ans, il a fait une crise plus grave que les autres, la ventoline n'a rien pu faire, seulement à quelques minutes des urgences (moins de 15 minutes) mais la trachéo est arrivée trop tard, il est mort.
Cela m'a conforté dans mon idée idée. J'ai été très choquée qu'à juste 18 ans on puisse en mourir...

Aujourd'hui ma principale motivation à conserver une activité physique c'est mon souffle. Quand je fais trop longtemps "ma feignasse" aux premiers brouillards les crises réapparaissent. De plus je ne supporte plus très bien la ventoline qui me rend tachycarde si je prends 2 bouffées (ce qui est pourtant nécessaire pour gérer la crise) mais grâce à l’homéopathie en supplément une seule bouffée est suffisante.
Mais grâce au sport il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas eut besoin de ventoline...


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda 

Le sport et l’alimentation peuvent même faire arrêter certains médicaments avec l’accord du médecin bien sûr


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Disons que aujourd'hui on reconnait plus volontiers que pour beaucoup de problèmes de santé le premier traitement c'est l'activité physique régulière et adaptée bien sur. 
Mais à l'époque l'allergologue n'en dermodait pas je devais selon lui prendre de la ventoline matin et soir plus avant et après chaque effort et ce durant les 4 ans où il s'est occupé de moi et insistait aussi pour me faire une dispense de sport que je refusais. A juste 15 ans, sans connaissance particulière, j'avais quand même l'idée que la dessus il se trompait et heureusement que je savais me faire confiance pour ne pas tout écouter aveuglément. 
Ainsi au début je prenais de la ventoline avant et après le sport, puis j'ai tenté de ne pas en prendre avant mais seulement au milieu ou à la fin, puis je n'en prenais QUE si je sentais que j'avais vraiment du mal à respirer mais je ne pouvais pas le dire au médecin qui s'en insurgeait alors. Du coup quand il me demandait pour l'ordonnance je le laissais écrire tout ça mais à la pharmacie je leur disait que ça c'était pas la peine j'en avais encore. Des fois le pharmacien me regardait de travers car comment se faisait il que "j'en avais encore?" vu l'ordonnance? Il n'était pas dupe... N'empêche que j'avais raison... Je regrette que mon cousin n'ait pas bénéficié du bon discours car peut être que ça aurait changer la donne? ... Ou pas...
Mais c'était il y a plus de 30 ans, une epoque où la seule solution ne pouvait passer que par le medicament... aujourd'hui on essaie de reflechir un peu mieux me semble t il...


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda 

J’ai eu une femme médecin, à une époque comme médecin traitant, très bien mais une horreur qui ne respecte pas les horaires pour les RDV, m'avait dit :

« *il faut être son propre médecin en ÉCOUTANT SON CORPS »*

Et c’est VÉRIDIQUE


----------



## MeliMelo (23 Octobre 2022)

Je suis suivie par un acupuncteur pour changer profondément mon terrain + exercices de respiration tous les jours + alimentation quelques petits trucs à revoir. Cannelle en décoction tous les jours aussi.


----------

